# [2009] CLUB WYNDHAM ACCESS - Vacation Club Offering?



## vacationhopeful (Mar 14, 2009)

Having just spent the better part of 2 hours reading the new Wyndham Directory online, I stumbled across this CLUB ACCESS selection of resorts.

WOW!  The directory section on CLUB ACCESS just sounded wonderful (AT FIRST READING).  ARP at 13 months at ALL these resorts!  I own some points at one of those resorts (which I never go to).  Now I got ARP at 13 months at all these other resorts - ones that I do want to go to!  This could make me a much happier camper!

Happy only until I get to the Glossary Section and I read that CLUB ACCESS is a VACATION CLUB which holds the deeded interests at those resorts.  And that the MFs are the calculated on the individual HOA's MF held by the trust.  It is hard to explain with words - via example might be easier.

If 15 owners from 10 of these resorts signup with "CLUB ACCESS" all their points and associated fees go into one pot.  The TRUSTEE gets to vote in the each of the 10 HOA.  CLUB ACCESS has ARP to the resorts at 13 months up to the point total each "former" owner had.  CLUB ACCESS MF's are a precentage of the total ...   Plus, at the 10 month mark, members of CLUB ACCESS can reserve at any other nonCLUB Wyndham resorts.  And I wonder what is going to happen to ALL that "NOT USED ARP" about to expire on midnight before the start of month 10?  Perhaps the same thing that happens to 95% of the unbooked units at midnight before the 60 day mark?

It is a Vacation Club ... gaining a foothold into our timeshare resorts.  I bet there no real estate foreclosure laws.  And the trustee is managed by WHOM?
And from the directory reading, "as more resorts join as CLUB ACCESS resorts".

Don't know if I like this new direction.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2009)

> The directory section on CLUB ACCESS just sounded wonderful (AT FIRST READING). ARP at 13 months at ALL these resorts!


...resorts at which ARP is completely pointless.  When's the last time you had trouble booking at any of them?  



> I own some points at one of those resorts (which I never go to). Now I got ARP at 13 months at all these other resorts - ones that I do want to go to! This could make me a much happier camper!


You still own what you own---deeded at one resort.  That puts you in "Club Wyndham Select."  To be in CWA, you need to convert your existing ownership--and, as you point out, you'd be foolish for doing so.


----------



## jercal10 (Mar 14, 2009)

Far as I can tell Club access is a new name only.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 15, 2009)

"FairShare" harkened back to the days of Fairfield which are long gone. I'm surprised it took them this long to come up with some new marketing and name changes.


----------



## EAM (Mar 15, 2009)

jercal10 said:


> Far as I can tell Club access is a new name only.



FairShare Plus has been rebranded as Club Wyndham Plus.

Club Wyndham Plus covers three types of membership

1. the "Select" area which is FSP as we've known it, i.e. points based on deeded UDI interests or deeded fixed weeks converted to points,
2. Club Wyndham Access, which was described by the OP
3. Presidential Reserve, for those who want to pay Wyndham a lot of money for the right to get into high end properties such as those in the Registry collection.


----------



## jercal10 (Mar 16, 2009)

hard to figure what club access id. in 1 place it says ARP @ any of the listed, in another it says only @ "home" resort??


----------



## Kozman (Mar 16, 2009)

So?  What cost are they pushing to 'join' this club access?  I'm happy with what I have.  Is this just another attempt to get you to give up your deeded property and HOA vote?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think anyone knows for sure, but I'm guessing it's an equity transfer plus new purchase.

But, really it doesn't matter: "access" only adds ARP at that list of resorts---truly meaningless, as all of them have easy availablility.  The only one that's interesting is Oceanside, and Access does not have ARP there during summer.


----------



## Linduz58 (Mar 16, 2009)

We just left a dinner meeting on Saturday and they are now including all the World Mark resorts. They are claiming ARP in 60 resorts including those in Hawaii.  Have those always been easy availability also?  They are also stating that I can stay anywhere for 28,000 pts for a week and resell (through them) my remaining points at approximate $200 per night.  We are wanting to know if anyone has had their points resold. (ie.  Does it really work) before the 5 day rescind option is over.


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 16, 2009)

*Linduz58*

I only read part of this whole thread, BUT, what you posted "really" caught my eye.

What you are saying (or questioning) is BOGUS !!!  (I'm assuming a salesman told you "all of that.)  Do you really think that you would have a "good" opportunity go get into ALL of the Worldmark resorts?  That it would take you only 28K points to go "anywhere"?

Hey, I would love to get the Worldmark Depoe Bay in the summer.  Won't happen.  28K points to go anywhere---NOT !!!

Typical salesman "lies"---maybe that's too harsh---salesman's "embelishments".

Don't believe what they told you.

Tony


----------



## EAM (Mar 16, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> We just left a dinner meeting on Saturday and they are now including all the World Mark resorts. They are claiming ARP in 60 resorts including those in Hawaii.  Have those always been easy availability also?  They are also stating that I can stay anywhere for 28,000 pts for a week and resell (through them) my remaining points at approximate $200 per night.  We are wanting to know if anyone has had their points resold. (ie.  Does it really work) before the 5 day rescind option is over.


Wyndham does keep making additional Worldmark resorts available via Club Wyndham Plus (FSP).  Currently less than 30 (less than half) are available via Club Wyndham Plus (FSP).  Usually availability is quite limited, though.  I don't know if eventually all Worldmark resorts will be available or not.
It is easy to get into Hawaii without ARP as long as your are flexible about where you go and/or when you go.
You can stay anywhere that is AVAILABLE in RCI for a 28K point exchange.  Points deposits of this size do not have high trading power.  However, even so, it is not unusual for one to be able to snag a 2 BR gold crown with 28K points, but that often means going in the off season.   E.g. it would be no problem to get a 2 BR GC in Hilton Head in winter.
Yes, it is possible to rent out your points via Wyndham's Extra Holidays.  Whether or not you will get enough money back to cover your maintenance fees is another question altogether.    Wyndham sometimes charges about the same price as you are paying in maintenance fees (see the Extra Holidays site for examples of pricing) and then takes a  40% commission.    Wyndham no longer permits the transfer of points between owners, so you cannot simply rent your points to another owner.  You can reserve a week and rent it out yourself.  You would have to charge enough to cover your maintenance fees plus a guest certificate ($99-$129) to cover your costs.  You could also be held liable for damage done by the renter, so I would be cautious about renting to strangers.
By the way, we never received solicitations from Extra Holidays for renting out our points through them until Wyndham stopped permitting transfers of points between owners.  We have received two such solicitations this month.


----------



## shorts (Mar 16, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> We just left a dinner meeting on Saturday and they are now including all the World Mark resorts. They are claiming ARP in 60 resorts including those in Hawaii.  Have those always been easy availability also?  They are also stating that I can stay anywhere for 28,000 pts for a week and resell (through them) my remaining points at approximate $200 per night.  We are wanting to know if anyone has had their points resold. (ie.  Does it really work) before the 5 day rescind option is over.



Not sure about all the Worldmark resorts, but was concerned about the part highlighted in red. If you have just purchased from Wyndham directly, *RESCIND IMMEDIATELY.* You can get the same amount of points for THOUSANDS of dollars less on the resale market.

I have only read about the experiences of one or two people that used Wyndham to rent out their remaining points.  Out of a week reservation Wyndham was only able to rent 2-3 days and by the time Wyndham took their % the owner received way less than what their maintenance fees were. Not a good deal and Wyndham cannot guarantee they will be able to rent your time. When Wyndham is also renting out for themselves, whose week or points do you think they will rent first? 

You can read some 1st hand accounts and learn lots about Wyndham by joining the forum at http://www.wyndhamowners.org Please RESCIND your purchase from Wyndham, take some time to learn about the program and then buy resale for THOUSANDS less $$$.


----------



## Linduz58 (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you positive that Club Wyndam Plus and Club Wyndam Access are the same programs?  They did not speak of any commission for Wyndam out of the $200 per night.  This is a brand new program and the 28K points does take us anywhere for one week.  That part I am not debating.  It is the ability to cash in the remainder of my points to offset the purchase that I want.  I have no reason to add points at this time unless it is to ensure early access to more places than Branson.  So I would not buy resale, not special features transfer with resale points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 16, 2009)

Duplicate Post - sorry


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 16, 2009)

As the OP here, Club Wyndham Plus is NOT Club Wyndham Access.

I have read the new 2009-2010 manual only.  Club Wyndham Access is a Vacation Club membership.  I do not know if you have to purchase more points, but it is implied that you transfer your deeded UDI ownership into the vacation club trust and its administrator.  Look in the Glossary section for that detail info.  You pay your MF based on (your total point ownership) over (all points in the Club Access) times (TOTAL of all HOA's MF in Club Access).  So if you own at one of the lowest MF of the current 30 resorts in Club Access and everyone else joins owning at the higher MF, YOUR MF have to go UP.

Your and your fellow club members are limited (or should be limited) to the ARP points which are transfer into the Club Access.  ie .. if only 500,000 points from La Belle Maison are transfer into the Club Access, then ONLY 500,000 points should be available to Club Access members to use to book Mardi Grais vacation week (maybe 3 units or 1 Presidential unit) or ANY OTHER ARP for the entire use year at that resort.

Also consider, ARP is limited to points of the same use year in the past when booking a resort for one member number.  I had a VC explain to me this month that I could NOT combine ARP for a resort from different contracts under my member number and the computer "picked" which contract to use the points from to book at reservation request time.  I ended up with LEFTOVER ARP points on 2 different contracts (same resort, same use year) which, if combined would have given me another 3 night (and allowed to reserve in ARP) vacation.  This appears to be another Wyndham improvement.

As for the Club Access trustee, they are now "owners" of points in UDI resorts both to vote for the Wyndham representatives on the HOAs or to be appointed as "owner/representatives" to the HOA.  "Separate" trust without a penny of their money "invested" in our resorts.  Might be much harder for the individual HOA to vote Wyndham out as the management company at these resorts.  Plus, there is another layer of management fees and commissions on the former TS owner/participates of Club Access ... easier to default (or be declared a defaultee of) their ownership to the "trustee".  Then Club Access is owner this portion of the Club Access point and thereby become their own "profit" center for rentals (or to book and assign ARP reservations to Wyndham's rental Extra Holidays - NOT the leftovers at the 60 day mark).

JMHO,


----------



## bnoble (Mar 16, 2009)

> This is a brand new program and the 28K points does take us anywhere for one week. That part I am not debating.


That's too bad, because it is not true.

Please rescind immediately.  Then, for your own safety, do not attend another sales meeting until you've done some research on how the program really works.


----------



## Linduz58 (Mar 16, 2009)

bnoble said:


> That's too bad, because it is not true.
> 
> Please rescind immediately.  Then, for your own safety, do not attend another sales meeting until you've done some research on how the program really works.


Please tell me where you have found that this is not true so that I can confront my new "consultant" with this information.


----------



## EAM (Mar 16, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> Are you positive that Club Wyndam Plus and Club Wyndam Access are the same programs?  They did not speak of any commission for Wyndam out of the $200 per night.  This is a brand new program and the 28K points does take us anywhere for one week.  That part I am not debating.  It is the ability to cash in the remainder of my points to offset the purchase that I want.  I have no reason to add points at this time unless it is to ensure early access to more places than Branson.  So I would not buy resale, not special features transfer with resale points.


Club Wyndham Plus is sort of the umbrella organization for Club Wyndham


----------



## EAM (Mar 16, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> Are you positive that Club Wyndam Plus and Club Wyndam Access are the same programs?  They did not speak of any commission for Wyndam out of the $200 per night.  This is a brand new program and the 28K points does take us anywhere for one week.  That part I am not debating.  It is the ability to cash in the remainder of my points to offset the purchase that I want.  I have no reason to add points at this time unless it is to ensure early access to more places than Branson.  So I would not buy resale, not special features transfer with resale points.


Club Wyndham Plus is sort of an umbrella organization for Club Wyndham Select (deeded points), Club Wyndham Access (the new program you were presented with), and the Presidential Reserve (high end club).

I have a copy of the Extra Holidays Vacation Time Listing Agreement in front of me.  It clearly states in bold print, *"If your vacation reservations (or any part thereof) are rented through this Program, you will receive sixty percent (60%) of the Net Proceeds from the rental.*
Do you have something in writing that says you can go anywhere for 28K per week?  I am not debating that it will take you anywhere within RCI that can be pulled without much trading power.  You really will have tens of thousands of choices.  But good trading weeks have over 100,000 choices.  And 28K will pull any blue studio available in RCI points if you also have Plus Partners. 
You are correct in stating that VIP benefits do not transfer on resale.
You can convert points to maintenance fees, but you pay about 3 times as much in maintenance fees as you get back.  I.e. if you pay about $6 for 1000 points, Wyndham gives you back a couple of bucks.

If you bought and have paperwork, please check to see whether or not whatever the salesman promised is in writing.  If it isn't, don't believe it.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 16, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> Are you positive that Club Wyndam Plus and Club Wyndam Access are the same programs?


They are NOT the same.  Club Wyndham Plus is just the old FairShare Plus.  Club Wyndham Access is the new "trust" they've put together to make the old FairShare Plus system more like a WorldMark Trust-type system, which grants them much more control over voting and POA rights.



Linduz58 said:


> They did not speak of any commission for Wyndam out of the $200 per night.


This is known as lying by omission. :annoyed: 



Linduz58 said:


> This is a brand new program and the 28K points does take us anywhere for one week.  That part I am not debating.





bnoble said:


> That's too bad, because it is not true.





Linduz58 said:


> Please tell me where you have found that this is not true so that I can confront my new "consultant" with this information.


This is an old, old lie.  You see, it's technically true that once you get within 45 days of a check-in date, RCI and II both relax their trade power requirements somewhat and they'll often permit lesser weeks to trade into whatever is still available (or recently canceled).  So at that time, 28K points will indeed take you "anywhere" available to you through RCI/II.  BUT, there's often pitifully LITTLE available at that time, even if you can travel at such short notice - mostly places that require an expensive flight!     And this is only with the external exchange companies.  You may not use 28K to book a week "anywhere" available in the Club Wyndham system on points.



Linduz58 said:


> It is the ability to cash in the remainder of my points to offset the purchase that I want.  I have no reason to add points at this time unless it is to ensure early access to more places than Branson.  So I would not buy resale, not special features transfer with resale points.


As a developer-points purchaser, you may be able to convert your remaining points to pay maint fees, within guidelines and restrictions.  However, you will not get full value - most people who've tried it have said it's a ripoff and only better than letting the points go to complete waste and expire unused.  The other way you may get some discount off your maint fees is to turn in long lists of people's names and contact info for "rewards" but they have to attend those high pressure sales pitches for this to work.  Won't be long before you've lost all your friends and your relatives won't speak to you, if you do this!!!  So when they tell you of these "opportunities," they don't tell you that the added fees or limitations will make them a poor value or unlikely to work out in a good way.  You know, if it sounds too good to be true...

Please understand that you are asking these questions of seasoned FairShare Plus owners, like myself, many of whom have been using the system, looking for the loopholes, discovering the lies the hard way for a decade or more.  We have nothing to gain personally by upsetting you about having believed your "consultant" - btw, is that what they're calling themselves these days???  :hysterical:   

Knowledge is power.  If you really don't know these things and if you are within your rescission period, you need to rescind IMMEDIATELY, learn the programs and make an educated decision as to whether you want to repurchase from the developer or buy a resale at pennies on the dollar or skip Wyndham.  We love our Wyndham points.  But you need to know how it works in the real world before you can decide if it's right for you or not.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 17, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> Club Wyndham Access is the new "trust" they've put together to make the old FairShare Plus system more like a WorldMark Trust-type system, which grants them much more control over voting and POA rights.
> 
> 
> > Well said, Lisa P.
> ...


----------



## bnoble (Mar 17, 2009)

> Please tell me where you have found that this is not true so that I can confront my new "consultant" with this information.


Lisa has explained this very well.  But, there is no point in bringing this to your "consultant's" attention, because your consultant is not interested in you knowing all the little picky details.  Your consultant is interested in making a sale.

Rescind if you still can, and do your homework.  If, after researching the program carefully, you still believe that this deal is the best one for you, I _guarantee_ that you can call the sales office and ask for the same terms you have right now, and they will fall all over themselves to write the contract.

To reiterate: I have _nothing_ to gain by you rescinding.  Your "consultant" has _a lot_ to gain by you going through with the pruchase.  You are welcome to decide for yourself whom you'd like to believe.


----------



## Linduz58 (Mar 17, 2009)

I so agree about reading the club rules.  It's too bad that my rescind time is up before I'll have a chance to read in writing what the rules and actual contract says.  (They sent a Club Wyndham Plus contract home with us.)  Perhaps they are jumping the gun in trying to sell a product that they have not yet fully documented.  What a waste of my and my sales person's time.


----------



## Linduz58 (Mar 17, 2009)

Really, I get it already.  We are rescinding.  But I was hoping to hear from someone who actually knew anything solid about the new Club Wyndham Access program and could direct me to where I would find it in writing so that I could do my homework.  Looks like that is not in the cards for me right now.

Thanks.  I have no doubts about anyone here's motives.  I just want to be able to see for myself what is available in writing.  The Wyndham site is sending me in circles telling me where to find the property listings associated with Club Wyndham Access.  Trust me.  We have read everything.  The naive part of me is amazed that Wyndham would put me and the sales people through all the paperwork and not have any documentation of this program available.  They are just asking for rescinds which are not beneficial to anyone, owner, the sales force or Wyndham at large.  I have to admit, I too am beginning to question their business acumen.


----------



## dcdowden (Mar 17, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> As the OP here, Club Wyndham Plus is NOT Club Wyndham Access.
> 
> I have read the new 2009-2010 manual only.  Club Wyndham Access is a Vacation Club membership.  I do not know if you have to purchase more points, but it is implied that you transfer your deeded UDI ownership into the vacation club trust and its administrator.  Look in the Glossary section for that detail info.  You pay your MF based on (your total point ownership) over (all points in the Club Access) times (TOTAL of all HOA's MF in Club Access).  So if you own at one of the lowest MF of the current 30 resorts in Club Access and everyone else joins owning at the higher MF, YOUR MF have to go UP.
> 
> ...



Linda,
I have had sales people try to tell me that I could not combine contracts for ARP at the same resort, but I have done that for three years in a row now and whenever I called reservations and asked they said it was OK. I thought perhaps there was an issue if you had multiple accounts or multiple use years, but same account and same use year seemed to work fine.  I was happy to see this question appear recently on the FAQ section of the Wyndham Website.  I am pasting that statement below.
Doug

----------------------------------------------- from Reservations FAQ ---
Can I combine points for an ARP reservation?

If you own multiple contracts with the same “home” resort, you can combine points to book an ARP Reservation, 13 to 10 months in advance of your check-in date.  For example, if you own multiple contracts with Wyndham Vacation Resorts Bonnet Creek Resort, the points from those contracts can be combined to make a reservation 13 to 10 months in advance.


You cannot combine points from contracts at different resorts to book your ARP Reservation


----------



## sstamm (Mar 17, 2009)

Linduz58 said:


> Thanks.  I have no doubts about anyone here's motives.  I just want to be able to see for myself what is available in writing.  The Wyndham site is sending me in circles telling me where to find the property listings associated with Club Wyndham Access.  Trust me.  We have read everything.  The naive part of me is amazed that Wyndham would put me and the sales people through all the paperwork and not have any documentation of this program available.  They are just asking for rescinds which are not beneficial to anyone, owner, the sales force or Wyndham at large.  I have to admit, I too am beginning to question their business acumen.



What they are banking on is that most people will not take the time to educate themselves or else won't be able to access the info necessary to make a sound decision within the rescission time.  Those that do are probably just a drop in the bucket compared to the money they make from those who don't rescind.  Consider yourself lucky to have found out in time.


----------



## luv2trvl2 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Confused about ClubWyndham Access*

Hi There, 
Just purchased ClubWyndham Access 201K points plus 195K bonus points and VIP through end of 2012 from Developer thinking it was a new program not available on resale.  Still have 2 more days to rescind.  Sounds like a better deal to buy Club Wyndham Access and have 13 months availability to multiple locations.  They claim that the MF will be relatively even year to year.  Sounds like from this post that it is not the case.  Now that the program has been out for a little while, can anyone shed some light...and quickly please???

I am based in Southern CA and most interested in locations like Oceanside (I do understand 13 month availability is limited there), San Fran, LV, San Diego etc.  as well as the many other locations nationwide.  Thought this was a good supplement to my Marriott TS, offering the flexibility of nitghtly stays in Wyndham family of resorts.  Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## luv2trvl2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention, my plan is EOY Even.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 11, 2010)

Rescind and take $3400 and buy a 6000 credit WorldMark membership. WorldMark and Marriott are the perfect combination. 

You will get more bang for your buck. Far more availability on the West Coast, with resorts in every major West Coast city. Over 65 resorts, primarily in the West covering OR, CA, WA, ID, MT, Co, AZ, NV, UT, and NM

WorldMark (WM) is the most flexible timeshare product on the market. It is one of the few products that you can easily expand by renting credits from other owners. You can then use those credits in the system, or deposit them into RCI or II for exchanging. The membership are relatively easy to sell or buy, and if purchased resale, are very good at retaining their value. 

Plus they have a Bonus Time which allows you to stay at a WM resort on a space available basis at a rate of about $50 per night. Wyndham does not have anything similar.

With Wyndham you are limited to renting points from them at prices that make doing so unaffordable. With WorldMark you can rent credits at other owners at prices that are near your maintenance fees. 

I would only recommend Wyndham if someone loves their local resort or if they primarily want to vacation in the East Coast.

JMO.


----------



## kalua (Feb 11, 2010)

*selling of point's for maint. fee's*

they tryed to get me to sell my 368,00 point's back to them,a few months ago ,and I would have only gotten something like $500. my maint.s fee's are $1,700 . you do the math on who get's the best deal there.


----------



## luv2trvl2 (Feb 12, 2010)

ecwinch said:


> Rescind and take $3400 and buy a 6000 credit WorldMark membership. WorldMark and Marriott are the perfect combination.
> 
> You will get more bang for your buck. Far more availability on the West Coast, with resorts in every major West Coast city. Over 65 resorts, primarily in the West covering OR, CA, WA, ID, MT, Co, AZ, NV, UT, and NM
> 
> ...



I have rescinded.  Thank you for the information.  I thought that Wyndham owns WM and that you can use both if you own Wyndham or at least several of the WM locations. However, it looks like the WM points system is very different.  I will look into it further.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 12, 2010)

luv2trvl2 said:


> I have rescinded.  Thank you for the information.  I thought that Wyndham owns WM and that you can use both if you own Wyndham or at least several of the WM locations. However, it looks like the WM points system is very different.  I will look into it further.



Yes, they do share common ownership, but they are separate programs. They also have mutual vacation exchange agreements for certain resorts, where a fixed amount of inventory is swapped. And to make it even more confusing, they also share a couple of resorts. It is true that you can access some of the WM locations via Wyndham, but the inventory is very limited. 

The governing documents for WorldMark provide more protection to the owners than the Wyndham program IMO. I own both programs, and I get a lot more value out of my WorldMark membership.


----------



## kev5982 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Wyndham Club Level [Merged]*

We are Wyndham VIP platinum members and my associate is at a sales presentation and they are saying we need to be club level to get into the buy back program. Wyndham might start buying back properties if you are at this level. Does anyone know how you get to this level?


----------



## kev5982 (Apr 22, 2010)

The club level is ClubWyndham Access. If you buy into this club, you have access to multiple resorts. I don't think you get a deed. Does anyone know if you get a deed.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

*CLUBWYNDHAM Access*

Key5982,

This thread has been merged with an on-going thread about the same subject.

*Note:* CLUBWYNDHAM Access, according to the currrent Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory gives owners the flexibility to choose from multiple resort locations within this specific and very limited program. 

More information is available in your directory if you have one or through the internet version of the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2009-2010 at pages 384-385.

For access this link is provided: http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 11, 2011)

Goofyhobbie said:


> Key5982,[/URL]



Moved to top in response to a recent post pertaining to Club Wyndham Access.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> ...resorts at which ARP is completely pointless.  When's the last time you had trouble booking at any of them?



April 17 2011


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Goofyhobbie said:


> Key5982,
> 
> This thread has been merged with an on-going thread about the same subject.
> 
> ...



Theres a newer version of the directory at:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/1/OnePage

Pages 321-323


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

> April 17 2011


Note the date on the post you quoted.  So, it's happened once in two years, eh?  I can live with that. 

(The CWA resort list was quite a bit smaller then, as well...)


----------



## learnalot (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Note the date on the post you quoted.  So, it's happened once in two years, eh?  I can live with that.
> 
> (The CWA resort list was quite a bit smaller then, as well...)



This thread is two years old but the date Ron posted last night was just a few months ago.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

Right.  That's my point.  He was responding to my two-year-old question with "yes, it finally mattered."

To me, that's pretty close to not mattering.  I suppose if someone wants to pick one of these up in the secondary market, though, it could be worth doing.  Two years ago, that market didn't really exist.  Now, it should---as long as the resellers actually know what they are selling.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Right.  That's my point.  He was responding to my two-year-old question with "yes, it finally mattered."
> 
> To me, that's pretty close to not mattering.  I suppose if someone wants to pick one of these up in the secondary market, though, it could be worth doing.  Two years ago, that market didn't really exist.  Now, it should---as long as the resellers actually know what they are selling.



it matters if there is a particular week at a particular resort  that you just have to have. And if there are a large number of other Wyndham owners that want the same week.....My best guess is that there are very few resorts with weeks like this in the Club Access list of resorts

I know of just one such week and its a week I want, so Im looking at Club Access, but I know I am an exception....I think you are right; for most folks Club Access ARP is meaningless.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

If you need a *particular* week, you should find a fixed week there and buy it, assuming such weeks exist.  If memory serves, you are talking about NOLA/MG; some resorts there do sell MG as event weeks.  Even though the event floats, the "fixed week" floats with it and you are guaranteed that week.  That's what you want.

Even with ARP, event weeks are tricky.  At converted-week resorts, many high-value owners will not have converted.  At Access resorts, you need to know whether more are in Access or in Select, and how they are assigned.  Those headaches are enough to nudge me towards a fixed-week solution instead.  Even at pure UDI resorts, you have to get on the phone right away---ask the Ocean Walk folks about Speed Week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Even at pure UDI resorts, you have to get on the phone right away---ask the Ocean Walk folks about Speed Week.



I have experienced there - 3 phones on speed dial several times before 8am. No booked weeks. All gone!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have experienced there - 3 phones on speed dial several times before 8am. No booked weeks. All gone!



was that at 13 months or 10?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> If you need a *particular* week, you should find a fixed week there and buy it, assuming such weeks exist.  If memory serves, you are talking about NOLA/MG; some resorts there do sell MG as event weeks.  Even though the event floats, the "fixed week" floats with it and you are guaranteed that week.  That's what you want.
> 
> Even with ARP, event weeks are tricky.  At converted-week resorts, many high-value owners will not have converted.  At Access resorts, you need to know whether more are in Access or in Select, and how they are assigned.  Those headaches are enough to nudge me towards a fixed-week solution instead.  Even at pure UDI resorts, you have to get on the phone right away---ask the Ocean Walk folks about Speed Week.



No question fixed weeks are preferred. but they dont always work...Sometimes, for example, July 4 is in one week, sometimes in another, same for Christmas. And in my case Ive only found one Mardi Gras event week in a year of looking, and that resort is closed, until perhaps after the2012 season. and the price is too high for me. I havent found any week 52 in New Orleans either, at any price......For me Wyndham ARP is the low cost alternative


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2011)

ronparise said:


> was that at 13 months or 10?



13 months at ARP. Same goes for Bike Week, July's Nascar race.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 16, 2011)

[QUOTE.... WOW!  The directory section on CLUB ACCESS just sounded wonderful (AT FIRST READING).  ARP at 13 months at ALL these resorts!  I own some points at one of those resorts (which I never go to).  Now I got ARP at 13 months at all these other resorts ... Don't know if I like this new direction.[/QUOTE]

Also, Club Wyndham Access presumably gets all the receipical rights under the contracts they own at the 11 month point.  For anyone who does not remember what they are for their contracts or if bought one resale, Reservations can tell you what they are per contract.


----------

